# Dank je lekker.



## Syzygy

Hallo, allemaal.

Kan je "_Dank je lekker._" gebruiken zowel als iemand vraagt om iets te doen wat vervelend zou zijn (dus op dezelfde manier als "_Nee, bedankt._"), als nadat hij of zij het al heeft gedaan? Of allebei? En wordt het ook niet-ironisch gebruikt?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## triptonizer

Hoi Syzygy

"Dank je lekker" is geen goed Nederlands. Is het bedoeld als vertaling van "danke schön"? Je kan "dank je" in het Nederlands versterken met "wel", eventueel met "zeer": "dank je wel", "wel bedankt", "dank je zeer". Al deze voorbeelden kunnen zowel oprecht gemeend als ironisch gebruikt worden.

Specifiek voor ironisch gebruik kent het Nederlands "dank je feestelijk!". Dat zeg je niet als je oprecht dankbaar bent.

Gr, Jan


----------



## Sjonger

Ik ben het eens met triptonizer dat 'Dank je lekker' geen goed Nederlands is. 
Maar er  zijn wel andere combinaties met ´lekker´ met  ongeveer eenzelfde ironische betekenenis, zoals 'Jij bent ook een lekkere´, of ´Lekker is dat'.


----------



## Lopes

Ik snap de vraag niet helemaal. Maar als iemand iets vervelends heeft gedaan kan je wel zeggen 'je wordt bedankt', dat is inderdaad ironisch.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Syzygy said:


> Kan je "_Dank je lekker._" gebruiken zowel als iemand vraagt om iets te doen wat vervelend zou zijn (dus op dezelfde manier als "_Nee, bedankt._"), als nadat hij of zij het al heeft gedaan?



1. Ik weet niet zeker of ik je vraag begrijp, maar het is niet logisch om ergens voor te bedanken als je het al gedaan hebt.

2. "Dank je lekker" ken ik niet. Het doet me denken aan de (enigszins brave) uitdrukking "dank je de koekoek".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Voor ironisch gebruik kan wel_ lekker bedankt_ gebruikt worden.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Brownpaperbag said:


> Voor ironisch gebruik kan wel_ lekker bedankt_ gebruikt worden.


Nog nooit van gehoord. Weet je het zeker?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

AllegroModerato said:


> Nog nooit van gehoord. Weet je het zeker?



Jawel. Bijvoorbeeld:

_-"Sorry, maar ik kan niet vanavond." 
-"Nou, lekker bedankt hoor. Heb ik daarom uren in de keuken gestaan?!"
_


----------



## Lopes

Ik ken dat ook niet eigenlijk, het lijkt wel een samenvoeging van 'lekker is dat' en sarcastisch 'bedankt'.


----------



## bibibiben

Het is een wat late reactie, maar ik moet er toch even mijn verbazing over uiten dat iedereen hier het inderdaad ironisch bedoelde _dank je lekker_ ronduit afwijst. Je hoeft maar te googelen en de dank-je-lekkers vliegen je om de oren.

_Dank je lekker_  komt overeen met het al even ironisch bedoelde _dank je feestelijk_. Wel denk ik dat _dank je feestelijk_ eigenlijk alleen uit de mond van oudere generaties te horen is en _dank je lekker_ meer een uitdrukking is die jongeren zullen gebruiken.

Wat _dank je lekker_ verder gemeen heeft met _dank je feestelijk_, is dat het alleen ironisch gebruikt kan worden. Oftewel, je kunt deze uitdrukking alleen gebruiken als je iets wilt afwijzen.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik kan alleen voor mezelf spreken als ik zeg dat ik het nooit hoor of tegenkom. Wat Google betreft, ik krijg weinig relevante hits voor "Dank je lekker". Het wordt natuurlijk een heel ander verhaal als er komma´s en zelfstandige naamwoorden worden toegevoegd. Zinnetjes als _Dank je, lekker! _of _Dank je, lekker ding__! _zijn natuurlijk volstrekt normaal.


----------



## triptonizer

bibibiben said:


> Wel denk ik dat _dank je feestelijk_ eigenlijk alleen uit de mond van oudere generaties te horen is


 Oeps


----------



## bibibiben

Er is inderdaad niks mis mee om te zeggen dat je een uitdrukking niet kent, al doet het wel merkwaardig aan als sommigen in deze draad doodleuk verklaren dat de uitdrukking niet bestaat. Waarom niet even googelen om na te gaan of zo'n uitspraak niet iets te ferm is?

En ja, de Googleresultaten zijn sterk vervuild, maar zelfs als 80% vervuiling is, hou je nog flink wat 'echte' dank-je-lekkers over. Veelzeggend is dat bovenaan de lijst van treffers een boek opduikt met de titel Dank je lekker. Ook een interessant resultaat: http://www.trouw.nl/tr/nl/5009/Archief/archief/article/detail/2622495/1998/07/10/Taal.dhtml?.

Nog interessanter is deze link:
http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/_taa006190101_01/_taa006190101_01_0040.php. Al in 1901 bleek 'dank je lekker' in gebruik te zijn! Had ik totaal niet verwacht.

Maar los van al het gegoogel: 'dank je lekker' staat gewoon in recente Van Dales. Voor Syzygy zijn deze links misschien wel interessant: http://www.vandale.nl/opzoeken?pattern=lekker&lang=nd en http://www.vandale.nl/opzoeken?pattern=dank&lang=dn.


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor de links, ik dacht al dat het ironisch was, ik wist alleen niet in welk soort situaties je het kon gebruiken.
Het ene ("vooraf"-) geval dat ik bedacht was bijvoorbeeld:
"Wil je vanavond mee naar die (oersaaie) lezing?" - "Dank je lekker." (maar daar heb ik echt geen zin in)
En het andere (als echte reactie op wat iemand anders heeft gedaan):
"Ik heb je kleren die op het bed lagen al in de wasmachine gewassen, geen dank hoor!" - "Dank je lekker, er zaten nog twintig euro in mijn zak!"


----------



## Kworb

Syzygy said:


> Bedankt voor de links, ik dacht al dat het ironisch was, ik wist alleen niet in welk soort situaties je het kon gebruiken.
> Het ene ("vooraf"-) geval dat ik bedacht was bijvoorbeeld:
> "Wil je vanavond mee naar die (oersaaie) lezing?" - "Dank je lekker." (maar daar heb ik echt geen zin in)
> En het andere (als echte reactie op wat iemand anders heeft gedaan):
> "Ik heb je kleren die op het bed lagen al in de wasmachine gewassen, geen dank hoor!" - "Dank je lekker, er zaten nog twintig euro in mijn zak!"



In de eerste situatie zou ik het niet gebruiken. Tweede wel. Inderdaad als reactie op iets wat iemand je heeft aangedaan.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank je, Kworb. Ik geloof dat het de Engelse vertaling op mijnwoordenboek.nl  "_Nothing doing._" (dus meer zoals "_Vergeet het maar!_") was waar ik in de war van was geraakt.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy, toch kan 'dank je lekker' in de eerste situatie passend zijn. Wel breng je er een ironie in die in 'nothing doing' volledig ontbreekt. Als ironie ongewenst is, zou ik inderdaad kiezen voor 'vergeet het maar' of 'mij niet gezien'.


----------



## Kabouterke

Misschien heeft hij de context niet goed begrepen?

Vriend I:  Wil je een stukje taart?
Vriend II: Ja, dank je, lekker.

Als iemand het snel genoeg zegt en je nog geen uitstekend Nederlands spreekt, zou je misschien denken dat "dank je lekker" en vaste uitdrukking is of zo...


----------



## bibibiben

Maar 'dank je lekker' _is_ dus ook een uitdrukking.


----------

